# What's your Dream fish?



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

I haven't noticed a topic like this but after stalking aquabid, seeing others fish, or walking through a petstore I was wondering if anyone has this idea/s of a dream fish they wish they had?

Personally, I love looking on aquabid but I have a really hard time with the thought of shipping a fish for some reason...and I always want the fish that is $30 before shipping( I can't bring myself to pay that much) Still, I always see beautiful fish that I love looking at 

(this can be real or made up)


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

my dream betta was always a mustard gas and I got my 1st one about 5 days ago. I love him! I had him shipped and it was nerve-wracking but he got here safe and sound. I will say that pix can be deceiving sometimes so thats another advantage to picking your fish out in person but I love knowing how old my baby is (4.5mo) so thats the good part about going thru a breeder.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Another lavender EE butterfly or another blue, red and white rosetail


----------



## NozzALa (Apr 10, 2013)

I want my next Betta to have light colors. I've seen a few of the kind I'm looking for posted. Almost white body, maybe some light blue mixed in. Light blue fins with some white in them, maybe a few flecks of other colors. I'll be looking for that type when I go to get my second Betta.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I would love a white/blue/orange dragon HMPK or HM with a piebald face.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

It may sound crazy, but I'd like a fighter plakat at some point. Not to fight, of course - they're just so sassy and I actually like their darker coloration.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Your dream fish will just come to you when you least expect it. Life is funny that way  I also love the Plakats. I got Sawyer from Moonshadow, and he's a dreamboat!!!!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

isochronism said:


> Your dream fish will just come to you when you least expect it. Life is funny that way  I also love the Plakats. I got Sawyer from Moonshadow, and he's a dreamboat!!!!


He IS really cool, u are so lucky


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Sawyer got lucky too  (had to say it) HA
I love you all


----------



## dragonscalecrowntail02 (Sep 23, 2012)

An elephant ear marbled purple and yellow with black spots


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

I saw a solid black female (didn't notice her tail type) at petco today. I REALLY want to go back and get her! I think she would look so good in a sorority with lots of other colors....


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

~ I saw this girl on aquabid, I love how colorful she is, too!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Raincloud said:


> ~ I saw this girl on aquabid, I love how colorful she is, too!


I literally just drooled a little!


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

I know right! I would name her Rainbow Bright....

I ended up buying two rescues today though, I went back for the black one who was pretty small, had clamped fins and light stress stripes and ended up getting another female(both crowntail) who had lost all her color and has bold stress stripes...I hope they get better soon. I wonder what colors they will be then?


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

My dream fish is a mustard gas male.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Kaxen said:


> My dream fish is a mustard gas male.


they rock! just got one. hes amazing


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

my dream fish would have to be either yellow or orange!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

For a male, I would get another Mustard Gas with the Blue/Orange color. But I want distinct bands of color with a solid blue body, perhaps even dragon scale! Oh and a feather tail!(I still love you Remmy! <--my MGHM)

For a female I want an even double tail with a red head, white solid body and a blue band at the edges of all her fins.


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

I really want a double tail female too! I never seem to see them at my petsmart or petco. I would even like a HM Female too....all I ever see is VT and CT.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

One with a job and can help with the rent?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

red/black Koi HMPKEE


----------



## WaffleSire (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine is definitely a HMPK Bi-Color-Ish Male, with the body being a good, bright pumpkin-y orange and the tail and fins a light pinapple that turns white towards the ends. [Like my avatar!]

*Drool* Someday, dream fishie.


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

This fish white a bit more grey on his fins, so there'd be 70% yellow and 30% grey.


----------



## PopzTheBetta (Dec 8, 2012)

i had a dream of a fish lol it was a lovly betta it had a white body and its fins were light blue and the edges were white, it was also an elaphant ear


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

At the moment a pair of B. livida

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f329/jmur3/Dscn4121.jpg
(not my image)


----------

